# Heater in a fluval spec V?



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

I ran a spec v for a bit. You should poke a hole or 3 or 4 into the stand pipe of the filter outflow. If you don't, the water in the pump section of the filter area won't circulate and will become a stagnant area of the tank. The holes will add a bit of recirculation in that area and allow the heater to more efficiently heat all the tank water.

Also, I would suggest using silicone to close off the 2 slits in the filter areas that allow water to bypass the filter media and just skip right to the pump.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Cool, thanks. I will do that.


----------



## AcidGambit (Aug 30, 2018)

kaldurak said:


> I ran a spec v for a bit. You should poke a hole or 3 or 4 into the stand pipe of the filter outflow. If you don't, the water in the pump section of the filter area won't circulate and will become a stagnant area of the tank. The holes will add a bit of recirculation in that area and allow the heater to more efficiently heat all the tank water.
> 
> Also, I would suggest using silicone to close off the 2 slits in the filter areas that allow water to bypass the filter media and just skip right to the pump.


Related to this suggestion, make sure that you keep the water level up. The in-tank water temperature will drop when the water level drops below a certain point because it also affects the amount of recirculation in that compartment.


----------



## Gasol1 (Jan 6, 2013)

I use the hydor 25 in the pump area with holes in the pump line as stated above. It works ok, however the hydors have been unreliable, they haven't lasted long for me (at most 2 years?) and when they malfunction they stay on. . .


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

I may upgrade to a cobalt neotherm when funds allow, then. 

For now the Hydor will have to do. I'm gonna poke about 1-3 holes in the filter pump tube. Though, I leave about an inch between the waterline and lid, since I'll have a betta. Is that too low?


----------



## Steemax (Oct 22, 2018)

I used one of those aqueon preset heaters 50 watt in the return pump area with no modifications and it kept the temps at 78 constantly. 

I know these preset heaters are looked down on but just stating what worked for me. It was a cheap option that worked.


----------

